# Elektronikas forums >  Vienfāzu elektromora palaišanas iekārta

## Pauchuk

Sveiki. Ir elektromotors, kuram jāgriež smags pasākums, kāds būtu risinājums darbināt motoru, lai tas pirmajās sekundēs tas nemocās. Viens variants frekvenču pārveidotājs, vai ir kāds vel? Kādas palaišanas iekārtas?
1 fāze. Šis derētu laikam arī kā apgriezienu regulators.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AC220V-Si...EAAOSw9N1apzmO

----------


## Tārps

Vienfāzniekam laikam nekas jēdzīgāks nebūs. Trīsfāžnieku varētu mīkstāk palaist mainot slēguma veidu, bet ar nosacījumu, ka tas ir 600/400 V.

----------


## Didzis

Baigi neiedziļinājos, bet tas verķis saitā izskatās pēc trīsfažu motora draiveri. ķipa no vienas fāzes iztaisa trīs un tad griež motoru. Tas būtu vispareizākais variants, bet tad jāmaina vienfāzu motors uz trīsfāzu un jāskatās ar spriegumiem. Tur rakstīts 220V, tad trīsfāzu motora tinumi  jāslēdz trīsstūrī.

----------


## Tārps

Ja tas ir pēdējo 10 gadu motors, tad visticamāk jau ir būvēts kā 3 f motors ar trīsstūra slēgumu uz 230 V ar kondensatoru. Ja tas ir motors ar bifilāriem tinumiem, tad lēna palaišana nav nekāda problēma. Vislielāko problēmu varētu radīt motors , kurš speciāli tīts vienai fāzei ar palaišanas tinumu. Tādu būs problemātiski palaist pat ar frekvenčnieku. Vajag konkrētā motora tipu zināt.

----------


## Tristan

Tārps jau šķiet ka visu precizēja .....  :: 

Piemērs ja vajag patiesi ''vienfāzu'' frekvenču pārveidotāju! (Nevis 1f-220 uz 3f-220V)

-''1Ph to 1ph'' frekvenču pārveidotājs - Invertek Optidrive E2 - Kā jau aprakstā redzams, nav paredzēti startēt lielas slodzes.  :: 
Pāris šādus uzliku uz sūkņiem. 

Pēc pieredzes ķīnas frekvenčnieks, kotu atradi neder, ja liela slodze motoram. (Ventilatoriem un sūkņiem un citām aplikācijām varētu arī derēt).

----------


## Pauchuk

Tam ebay variantam tak norādīts 2.2kw. Tad vispār ir kāds reāls variants uz 2kw+-

----------


## Pauchuk

Bet ebay variants laikam izejā paredzēts 3 fāzēm.. mjeh

----------


## Pauchuk

Es atvainojos par jaunu ierakstu veidošanu, ne veco labošanu, bet šim forumam kaut kas sagājis sviestā un es neredzu, kur ir edit un citas pogas..

OK, pieņemsim paņemt šo 2.2kw 1 fāze uz 3 fāzu, tad var ņemt 3 fāzu motoru, bet vai tas pasākums būs pietiekoši jaudīgs?

----------


## Tārps

Tā gudri prātojot neko nepanāksi. Ieliec taču kas par motoru. Ja pats konkrēti nezini, vismaz plāksnīti atrodi un nobildē, vai ja nekā nav, tad izvadus.

----------


## Pauchuk

Nav vel motora.

----------


## Pauchuk

Atradās šāds, uz plāksnes nekas nav redzams. Pieslēdzu šādā konfigurācijā pie vienas fāzes, vienu no labās puses un kreisās puses tiltu, griežas ļoti lēni. Pārmetu plāksnes pāri uz labo pusi (horizontāli bildē), pieslēdzu trīs fāzes, griežas labi. Man vajag uz vienu fāzi, vai tiešām tas tad ir lēnais variants? Uz vienu fāzi, vienu reizi strādā pa pulksteni, citreiz pretēji!

----------


## Pauchuk

Un vispār, vai tas ir labs risinājums, ņemt 3 fāzu motoru un izmantot 1 uz 3 fāzu frekvenču pārveidotāju, gan kā ātruma regulētāju, gan kā fāzu skaita mainītāju? Vai tas pasākums ir efektīvs?

----------


## Tārps

Apzīmējumi un slēgums rāda, ka tas ir 3 fāžu motors. Tātad , vēl reizi konkretizējam jautājumu.
1. Vai šis motors tiks darbināts ar 1 vai 3 fāzēm
2. Kāds tieši ir lēnās palaišanas mērķis un kas tā par iekārtu, ko dzinējs griezīs.
3. Vajag palūkoties no kārbas uz leju sānos, vai tiešām nav bleķa plāksnīte, jo motors izskatās tīri svaigs.

 ( pārej uz angļu versiju forumā, tad rādīsies visas fīčas)

----------


## Pauchuk

Plāksnītē viss ir izdzisis, kā saulē izbalējis. Man vajag darbināmu no vienas fāzes. Motors griezīs 10-20kg lielu masu. Lēnā palaišana bija domāta, lai skriemeļos neizspolē siksna vai..ja tā ir pareizi nostiepta lielā slodzē nenobeigs to motoru?
Tagad varianti, pirkt 3 fāzu motoru un invertoru, ar iespēju regulēt apgriezienus.
Skatos pārdošanā ir vienfāzu, divpolu motori, cik saprotu, vajag 4 polus ar iebūvētu kondensatoru?

----------


## Tārps

Tagad varianti, pirkt 3 fāzu motoru un invertoru, ar iespēju regulēt apgriezienus.
Skatos pārdošanā ir vienfāzu, divpolu motori, cik saprotu, vajag 4 polus ar iebūvētu kondensatoru?[/QUOTE]

Bet šis jau ir 3 f motors, kuru invertors var plūstoši palaist. Invertoru var barot no 1 f un tad lai viss notiek.

----------


## AndrisZ

Man ir šāds 2,2kW:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-5-2-2-3KW...WRWkIeCSoZUMKA
Manām vajadzībām izrādījās par vāju. Varu iedot paspēlēties. Vismaz zināsi ko vajag.

----------


## Tristan

Pēc pirmā acu uzmetiena motors izskatās pēc 1,5kW. (Izmēri ar ampēr-spaili lai būtu drošs - ja tas tevi interesē).

Skatos ka esi saskaries ar standarta mašīn-būves problēmām. (Vēlme kaut ko uztaisīt/pārtaisīt par izdevīgāku naudiņu, bet beigās galvassāpēs lielākas kā gribētos!  (Pazīstama situācija.)
Ja jau motors rokās, un pieņemu ka mehānika arī daļēju gatava (un nezinot nemaz ko tur būvē) tad nemaz nemēģināšu spriedelēt ka labāk motor-reduktoru jāliek.  ::  (Siksnas pārvada vietā).

Nu ķer frekvenčnieku no AndrisZ un spēlējies. (Neaizmirsti arī kādā sadalnē to paslēpt, un kārtīgu zemējumu pieslēgt.)

Skaļi domāju: ''Laikam ir kāds tomēr nopietns iemesls kāpēc nopietni ražotāji kā Siemens, Schneider, Lenze, SEW, Lust nemaz nepiedāvā frekvenčniekus 1f -> 3f lielākus par 2,2kW! Bet no ķīnas var dabūt arī 3kW, un runā arī ka 4kW. (Neesmu meklējis).''  ::   :: .

----------


## Pauchuk

Šis nav tas gadījums. Nauda nespēlēja galveno lomu. Vairāk interesēja to pasākumu izveidot veselīgāku. Ņemt startā vienfāzu motoru un iztikt bez lēnās palaišanas vai ņemt trīs fāzu, pirk vfd un izmantot apgriezienu regulatoru kā lēno palaidēju, bet droši vien tas vfd pasākums nebūs efektīvs - laist 3f motoru uz 1f. VFD arī izmantot apgriezienu regulēšanai (kas būtu kā bonuss), bet tad noteikti jātaisa atsevišķi dzese elektromotoram.

----------


## Tārps

Šķiet, ka  autoram nav nopietnu priekšzināšanu, ne par elektrodzinējiem, ne palaišanas aparatūru, ne arī par to, ko vēlas.
Salīdzināt 1f motoru un 3f motoru , un nosvērties par labu 1f ir vairāk nekā dīvaini. Runāt par motora dzesēšanu, bet nedomāt par invertora dzesēšanu un hermetizāciju. Nav informācijas, kādos apstākļos tas viss strādās.  Nav ne vārda par dzinēja nepieciešamajiem apgriezieniem, ne par to , kādi ir šim dzinējam. Tam visam klāt nāks vēl fakts, ka invertors ir arī jāprogrammē - jāiestāda un tur nu bez konkrētiem lielumiem nekādi neiztikt.  ???????

----------


## Pauchuk

Nepieciešama vienfāzes pieslēgums, jo iekārta tiks izmantota dažādās vietās, tātad 3 fāzes atkrīt. Tālāk, gala apgriezienus es salāgošu ar skriemeļiem. Apgriezienu regulēšana nav nepieciešama. Par inverteri atnāca domas, jo var laist 3f motorus, regulēt apgriezienus (kas būtu tikai neliels bonus) un, tā kā motoram jāvelk liels svars, tapēc arī ir domas par mazākiem apgriezieniem pie starta! Kur vel vienkāršāk?

----------


## Jurkins

Nejauši  ::  nopirku tieši šādu frekvenčnieku, tikai no banggod. Vienkāršs, bez navarotiem, bet strādā lieliski. Un jā, konkrēti šo baro no vienas fāzes un šis dod ārā trīs fāzes. Šajā pašā sērijā ir pieejami frekvenčnieki vienfāzes! motoriem - kondiķis ņemas nost. Bet to zinu tikai teorētiski, ka dzeltenajiem šie ir. Vienkārši manuālī bija visi varianti aprakstīti  - 1->3, 3->3, 1->1.
Bet, ja nav motora, tad viennozīmīgi labāk trīsfāzīgo un šādu brīnumu.

----------


## Tristan

> Šķiet, ka  autoram nav nopietnu priekšzināšanu, ne par elektrodzinējiem, ne palaišanas aparatūru, ne arī par to, ko vēlas.
> Salīdzināt 1f motoru un 3f motoru , un nosvērties par labu 1f ir vairāk nekā dīvaini. Runāt par motora dzesēšanu, bet nedomāt par invertora dzesēšanu un hermetizāciju. Nav informācijas, kādos apstākļos tas viss strādās.  Nav ne vārda par dzinēja nepieciešamajiem apgriezieniem, ne par to , kādi ir šim dzinējam. Tam visam klāt nāks vēl fakts, ka invertors ir arī jāprogrammē - jāiestāda un tur nu bez konkrētiem lielumiem nekādi neiztikt.  ???????


 Tārps ''bliež'' nežēlojot... :: 

Tomēr - Tīri teorētiski te muti dzesēšu!!  
---Ja par finansēm neiet runa...
---Ja ir vēlme visu skaisti un efektīgi izpildīt....

Sarēķini kāds pārnesuma skaitlis tev ir ar siksnas pārvadu, un nomaini to visu pret normālu motorreduktoru. (Ja pārnesums ļauj...)
Automātiski atrisinās starta momenta problēma - Siksna neizslīdēs! Jo nebūs siksnas!  :: 
Automātiski ieekanomēsi vietu - mazāks motors, un mazāk detaļu.  Ja iekārtu taisies vizināt pa objektiem (Vai kāds tev pielietojums....) tad tam ir nozīme...

Ja uzliec kādu Moto-Vario reduktoru - vienkārši mehāniski varēsi ātrumu regulēt ar ''kloķi''.
Vai uzliec VFD - piemēram SEW Movimot - IP65 korpuss, montējams uz motora (Nav jāsatraucas par putekļiem).

Labi, labi = es te gudri ''melšu'' jo noliktava pilna ar visādiem lietotiem VFD un Motorreduktoriem (Pārpalikumi pēc iekārtu modernizācijas).

Visumā šķiet ka viss jau forumā ir pateikts līdz šim ierakstam. 
SENSEJI ir dalījušies savā viedumā!!!

Ja nav baigais noslēpums tomēr ko tur liec kopā? Tīri profesionāla interese.... Ko katrs būvē...

(Hmmm... Varbūt jāuzsāk jauna tēma par šo ''Ko katrs būvē...Projekti kas ievilkušies!'' Beztēmas sadaļā. Varbūt vismaz saskaitīsim cik ''dzīvi'' lietotāji ir.

----------

